# Meat market mayhem



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm tired after pressure washing the driveway and sidewalk. Wife asked me to go to the grocery store, so I strolled by the meat dept looking for another brisket. They had a really good deal on some exotic meats. How would you prepare this?




What's sad is that there were 2 signs made, and someone stocking the shelves while I was perusing the meats.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I like my Lions with a dash of salt and pepper.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

It's best cooked medium-roar.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> medium-roar.


lol, well played.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> It's best cooked medium-roar.


That's a great pun. I couldn't think of anything clever. :mrgreen:


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> That's a great pun. I couldn't think of anything clever. :mrgreen:


You redeem yourself with that avatar :lol:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Kroger Grocery Stores: We take pride in our meats.


----------

